# IUI virgin



## skinnybint (Mar 18, 2005)

Hi,

Have just posted on the intro page but think I need to post here to. Me and Phil went though ICSI about 2 years ago-only produced 2 eggs and 1 was fertilized but unfortunately didn't take. My FSH levels then were 10. Anyway we could not afford another go so left nature to it. Fortunately we are now starting our first IUI on the NHS in Portsmouth next month-FSH levels now 25, however the nurse said it was till worth a shot. Start Menopur jabs 225 a day on day 2 of Aprils cycle, probably around 28/29th. The nurse said that we would use the first cycle as a diagnostic tool to see if we could get anything from the ovaries.Not looking forward to the mood swings on such hefty drug dosage (I remember the IVF, but at least I won't have the sniffs which I hated). I'm 36 - no children and Phil is 53 with grown up twins from a previous marriage. (I'm actually a step-grandma twice!). Have two furry babies, Burble and Abby, both aged 3 next month. Look forward to meeting you all.
Luv Sarax


----------



## topsham (Nov 7, 2003)

good luck sarah, you will find such fantastic friendship here sweetie look forwards to hearing your journey,

Laurie xx


----------



## MollyW (May 5, 2004)

Hi Skinnybint

You will fit in very well here I'm sure!  Gardening, fur babies and a love of movies/TV are a must on here...

Best to post on the main IUI thread too (Part 64 or whatever it is at the moment) as that's where everyone mainly posts...

If you are new to IUI, AussieMeg's "Beginners Guide" is a good place to start reading (its at the top of the IUI board), but I'm sure you will get lots of advice & support as you go along...

Good luck for your cycle...  

Molly


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hi skinnybint,

Good luck with everything, talk to you over on the IUI thread -  the ladies on there are fantasitc I had my first IUI last month which was negative and didn't realise how much I would need these girls.

Donna xx


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

Hi skinnybint,

Welcome to the best site ever!  You can laugh, cry, tell jokes, moan & vent as much as you like on here... everyone's really supportive - you'll wonder what you did without it!

Hope the iui works for you.

Jess x


----------

